# Tmg



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

I lost my instructions for Tropical Master grow (

I can't find them on the net anywhere

Can anyone tell me what the instructions are from their bottle?

Any help appreciated


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm assuming you only need the English? 
This is what mine says...

"Dosage: 5 ml per 50 l water each week (10 ml / 100 l). Use half this amount for the first four weeks. The dosage can be adjusted later to obtain the desired growth rate (+/- 50%).
Dilute the fertilizer before use.
Changing the water: We recommend that you change at least 25% every fortnight. Use a smaller dose of fertilizer if you change less of the water!
If algae begin growing we recommend increasing the change of water and the addition of several fast-growing plants. Tropica Master grow is phosphate- and nitrate-free. Do not expose the container to sunlight. Keep out of the reach of children."


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)




----------

